# Glue usage for D rings



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I have never put together a formula per d ring. I am typically mixing glue for many boats at once. There are also so many different sizes that it would depend on that as well. What did you use to create your formula? I'll try and remember to mix a small batch and see what I come up with.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

I put a mixture of 1.5 inch air drings and 2inch hyside drings and handles on two boating totaling 21 patches. I used about 20% less glue than a pint so I rounded up.


----------

